# Open carry vs concealed carry



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Open carry vs concealed carry


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha no kidding. Open carry = being a target. CC and just assume everyone else is too.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If my dogs are any indicator - they dont give a crap about open or concealed carry. They just wanna mess with those weird looking cats they found.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good one, Bowgy!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Time and place for both, City = concealed, mountains = open. 

Honestly, someone carrying openly in the city isn't a normal sight to see unless your also wearing a badge. You really do set yourself up as a target. 

Mountains, its fairly normal to see an openly carried handgun. If your by yourself, you set yourself up as NOT being a target.

Personally in the mountains, I notice more on *how *folks are carrying then *what *their carrying..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like someone missed that joke! Good stuff, Bowgy. That gave me a chuckle.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That concealed carry is printing pretty badly though. He's not fooling anybody.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> That concealed carry is printing pretty badly though. He's not fooling anybody.


He’s basically flashing gang colors. You know he’s packin


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> Looks like someone missed that joke! Good stuff, Bowgy. That gave me a chuckle.


Guess so, I didn't realize this was the humor section.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I open and concealed carry at the same time so if I’m ever disarmed they got another thing coming. I OC a 1911 .45acp and tuck a Glock26 appendix carry, my family is Safe and they know they never have to worry. My 3 year old son says “If a bad guy comes daddy will shoot him” 😎


----------

